# my tegu tried to kill me



## jmulley6 (Jul 9, 2011)

Today was nice so figured we moth needed some fresh air an sun.
my Gu has been skittish outside in the past so I have been taking it slow
Me and my gu went for a ride he/she did really well in the car. 
I set up the play pen in the yard and placed my gu in side it while still in believe safe place bag. After about 45 mins he emerged and started exploring with no signs of fear. When he came to the side I was sitting near he pulled a fit! Violently trying to bite my feet through the pen. I stood up slowly to put something over him to calm him but he started lunging at me trying to bite. It wasn't like him at all to turn tis violent there was nothing to provoke this reaction. He has never shown this kind of aggression. He was set on attacking me and doing damage. Any ideas?


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 9, 2011)

When they get a taste of freedom all bets are off. I believe he thought you were the barrier to his freedom. Mine gets whacko sometimes when I bring him outside as well, really puts up a struggle when its time to go in. Once he hissed and opened his mouth at me.

They are just not quite the same animal in the natural world.


..Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^^i agree, its oversensoryload, reptiles will revert to their wild instincts when exposed to the outside world and will become violent if needed to protect themselves, storm tried to come after me a few times when i first took him out, its a process, you just have to take it slow and you will should see some progress


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 9, 2011)

It can really take them a while to get used to being outside. I've noticed that Link gets really antsy if he doesn't have a wall or something on at least one side of him to make him feel secure. He'll always walk with one side against a wall or building when we're out walking. Despite how tame he is inside (and usually outside) If he hasn't been out for a while and I try to pick him up while he's walking/jogging on his leash, I'll often get rewarded with a deep hiss/huff and him opening his mouth at me. Once he's back up on my shoulder he usually chills right out, because he feels secure. It's important to do baby steps with your tegu. Have him in his harness and leash while he's out on your shoulder, go for walks like that, before you attempt letting them down on the ground outside. It helps them get used to the bright light, the sights, and smells of the outside world.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 10, 2011)

They get that way on the outside, when it comes to outside the taming process starts over again


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

Tonka does not get aggressive but he prefers to stay next to my house and lay down. He will explore for a minute but is hidden in the garden the whole time.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just feel like this was a huge step backwards . I've seen him defensive before but this was more offensive.
He was doing so well he is now use to the car, this was the first time outside that he came out of his safety bag. Usually he just looks and sniffs around. Maybe if I'm in the pen with him he wont see me as the enemy he's set on killing?


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine are so different when they are outside. One loves being outside and I just walk around the yard with her. My red male gets a bit more suspicious, but he's OK. Then I have a B/W female that gets really scared. She'll be OK, then try to bolt and bite and death roll. If I put her in a basking cage, she's the devil to get out. Outside is different: smells, noises, the ceiling is gone and there is a huge sky with birds flying.

Your feet may have provoked a prey response. The the towel coming from above was more a predator response. Either way, he was just really amped up and reacting in a basic reptile mode. I would do it again, but in small step, like holding him in the bag and letting him stick his head out for maybe 5 min. Repeat each day and add a little more time as he seems comfortable, and add a little more body out of the bag, then on the ground,etc.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea that what I have been doing for the past month. I'm trying again now well see if we can get back to making good progress ..


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 10, 2011)

Question: You said he did really well in the car, how did he behave? Did he act secure, confident and comfortable or did he stay in one place hiding? I wonder if the car ride made his scared and stressed, he just suppressed it. 

I have a huge Rubbermaid Tote (estimated 45 gal) with several towels in it that my Tegu travels in. He sits very still during and right after a ride and is apparently well behaved, but he is always a bit skitish right afterwards. We travel this way frequently and have for a long time and although he doesn't "freak out" afterwards, it's still obvious he isn't comfortable with car travel. 


I think mammal behavior, response or expression is far different than reptile behavior, response or expression and too often we judge our reptiles using a mammal scale.


----------



## Maro1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> I think mammal behavior, response or expression is far different than reptile behavior, response or expression and too often we judge our reptiles using a mammal scale.



This is very true! Actually we think primate which is very different from Canine let alone reptilian


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 10, 2011)

Do any of you guys have any sort of "plan" that you implement for getting your tegus accustomed to being outside? Some sort of gradual process or something? Aesop is NOT a fan of being outside (well, he's not a fan of ME, at least, when he's outside).


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 10, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Do any of you guys have any sort of "plan" that you implement for getting your tegus accustomed to being outside? Some sort of gradual process or something? Aesop is NOT a fan of being outside (well, he's not a fan of ME, at least, when he's outside).



I built a feeding enclosure on wheels, a very simple set up using 2 x 2s, 2 x 4s and Coroplast (real esate signage)

Its light but sturdy.

I put mine in there from a young age and since its on wheels can be placed outside. That's how I started his outdoor introduction and still use it to this day.


...Jefroka


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 10, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> slideaboot said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you guys have any sort of "plan" that you implement for getting your tegus accustomed to being outside? Some sort of gradual process or something? Aesop is NOT a fan of being outside (well, he's not a fan of ME, at least, when he's outside).
> ...



That's clever! I could see how that'd work with younger tegus, but what do you think about yearlings?

I don't know that I could ever get this guys to eat AND deal with the outside world at the same time. Seems like they'd be too stimulated / defensive to focus on eating.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

I just use my 4step "program" to get my tegus accustomed to being outside, and it worked well for me, idk about them feeding outside, the first tegu i used it on was great outside she roamed around/basked in the yard but she would not eat outside, then again she would only eat in one room in the entire house, i never tried to feed any other tegus outside


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 10, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> Question: You said he did really well in the car, how did he behave? Did he act secure, confident and comfortable or did he stay in one place hiding? I wonder if the car ride made his scared and stressed, he just suppressed it.
> 
> I have a huge Rubbermaid Tote (estimated 45 gal) with several towels in it that my Tegu travels in. He sits very still during and right after a ride and is apparently well behaved, but he is always a bit skitish right afterwards. We travel this way frequently and have for a long time and although he doesn't "freak out" afterwards, it's still obvious he isn't comfortable with car travel.
> 
> ...


he seemed quit calm in the car. Roamed around then relaxed in the back seat then in the window. At first he was nervous but quickly he gained confidence and loosened up.
Today was not all that good either. Had my little Guy outside again my friend stopped over and brought her idiot boyfriend that my Tegu hates!! And of course the moron makes quick jerky movements and gets loud. And after I told him to stay away from the animal he shoves his hand in to my poor little guys safety zone! Needless to say unhappy Tegu almost bit off his hand.
So I'm unsure of any progress, but he quickly calmed down after cuddling into my chest. 
Well try outside again tomorrow I guess


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 10, 2011)

Reptastic, What is your 4 step method for getting them outside? Mine I've only had out once and it was a trainwreck.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say to start going outside right where you live if possible to avoid the can until the get used to being outside.


----------

